# 2010 F250 diesel (need help)



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Got this truck new and was going great. Now it has started to smoke and run like crap. It just runs rough. Of course it doesnt do it all the time. I took it back to the dealer and they say nothing is wrong and its not smoking. Course as soon as I leave it does the same damn thing. Now it is going back and forth between cleaning exhaust filter and drive to clean exhaust filter. I thought about a tuner and DPF delete but will this get rid of my head aches? I dont see any big changes in fuild levels. Only has 23000 miles on it. Course I have the extented warranty and all but I if the tuner and DPF delete will fix it and give my better fuel mileage it might be worth it. Any thoughts of what could be wrong or am I THinking right about the tuner and delete kit?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Are you willing to trade your extended warranty in hopes that a tuner and DPF delete fix it? 

If you think you're frustrated now, wait until Ford denies your warranty claims and you are stuck with the bill. I'm not taking that risk while it's under warranty.


----------



## rstan2010 (Nov 25, 2009)

bigc1301;1383640 said:


> Got this truck new and was going great. Now it has started to smoke and run like crap. It just runs rough. Of course it doesnt do it all the time. I took it back to the dealer and they say nothing is wrong and its not smoking. Course as soon as I leave it does the same damn thing. Now it is going back and forth between cleaning exhaust filter and drive to clean exhaust filter. I thought about a tuner and DPF delete but will this get rid of my head aches? I dont see any big changes in fuild levels. Only has 23000 miles on it. Course I have the extented warranty and all but I if the tuner and DPF delete will fix it and give my better fuel mileage it might be worth it. Any thoughts of what could be wrong or am I THinking right about the tuner and delete kit?


Do the delete! I did the deletes on my 2010 and it is the best thing i did for this truck. It sounds like your problem is a clogged dpf. Swap it out with a 5" exhaust dp back or doc/dpf delete pipes and get a good tunner. H&S mini max or a spartan are both great tunners.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't touch the thing expecially after paying for the extended warranty


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bansky, thats why i come here to get thoughts. I asked for opinions, didnt say i was doing anything. I am at a loss for what to do. Its been to the dealer 2 times already.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

bigc1301;1383673 said:


> Bansky, thats why i come here to get thoughts. I asked for opinions, didnt say i was doing anything. I am at a loss for what to do. Its been to the dealer 2 times already.


You should re-read my post and no read so much into it. I think it falls within your guidelines of a thought and or opinion.

Keep putting that truck in the dealers face. Make them deal with it. They know darn well there is a problem, but it's easier to just keep giving it back to you when it runs well for them. Would you let them keep it for a few days so they can have time to recreate the problem?

You can also try a heavy dose of Power Service diesel treament and go tow something heavy. A lot of poor running Cummins engines have been brought back to life that way.


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

is the truck smoking during regen? best thing to do is like stated above is to keep giving it back to the dealer, ford is awful for warranty repairs they dont want to touch anything, been there and i work for a ford dealer lol


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Last time was almost a week at the dealer. I been driving it hard seeing if that was it but still does it. Does it at different times. Sometimes after regen sometimes just out of the blue.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

do you tow with it?? or have access to tow somthing?? i suggestr putting a good load on it and see what it does. i am on my second 6.4 because i got a good deal on a crew cab (coming from a supercab). I would think working it hard would make somthing show up. I did a delete on mine and run H&S tunes and the truck is just happy, runs cooler, stronger and i hate regens for plowing. get some weight behind her and see what happens. Matt


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Can't you do the dpf delete and still keep all the original equipment and when you have a issue bolt the filter back on and take it in to the dealer for warrany work? From what I've heard the DPF delete is the best thing for these trucks, reports of 24 to 26 mpg after the delete. Thinking of getting rid of my 08 V10 and getting a 6.4 if I could find the right deal.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Matt it does away with the regen right? I pull a trailer with four wheelers(4) and skidloader from time to time. Just trying to figure out what i can do. From what I have been told is the regen is harder on the motor then not having it


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

yes the regen is harder on thew motor. I had my H&S mini maxx hooked up but did not load the tunes yet, so it was basically gauges for a stock truck. during regen on the highway the egt's would hit 1250 degrees. to hit that temp now i have to run a high tune and drive with the accellerator pinned. also the regen process adds fuel which can dilute your engine oil= not good. by deleteing you basically let the truck run how it should (cooler) and it uses less fuel. i probably average 17mpg for a crew cab lariat. The choice you have to make is about warranty. it takes me about 1.5 hours to make the truck stock. These trucks tuned seem to be more reliable than stock. but i suggest hooking up to your skid steer trailer and drive it a bit harder than usual to see what happens.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Don't think twice, do the deletes.
I have an 08' did it as soon as the programs came out and have had everything warranty related honored.
You will gain almost 1/3 better mileage across the board, and more importantly, you will shut down the EGR which is what kills this engine.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

to the OP, i have the exact same issue...smokes randomly, sometimes really good too...i have taken it in twice, now it needs to go in a third time...i'm convinced it's a clogged DPF as well...i'm very close to just deleting and tuning...the first time they said it was probably a stuck EGR, the second time they said there was a flash or something for the computer...both are ********, i'm sure they know something is wrong with the actual DPF and dont' want to replace it because from what i've been told they are really expensive, somewhere in the thousands...

for what it's worth, i still love my truck...


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

george c what kit did u use?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

bigc1301;1383640 said:


> Got this truck new and was going great. Now it has started to smoke and run like crap. It just runs rough. Of course it doesnt do it all the time. I took it back to the dealer and they say nothing is wrong and its not smoking. Course as soon as I leave it does the same damn thing. Now it is going back and forth between cleaning exhaust filter and drive to clean exhaust filter. I thought about a tuner and DPF delete but will this get rid of my head aches? I dont see any big changes in fuild levels. Only has 23000 miles on it. Course I have the extented warranty and all but I if the tuner and DPF delete will fix it and give my better fuel mileage it might be worth it. Any thoughts of what could be wrong or am I THinking right about the tuner and delete kit?


1. Do the Delete's and a Tune, Diesels were never meant to have EGR's. 
2. If you are worried about losing your extended warranty, cancel it and you'll get your money back (pro-rated).
3. You probably won't have problems anymore if you do delete it. 
4. Dealer service is paid on a flat rate, they want your truck in and out as fast as possible. Keep bringing it back if the problem is not fixed, preferably while its doing it. Take the service manager for a ride and show him if possible.

Good luck!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

plowguy43;1387694 said:


> *4. Dealer service is paid on a flat rate, they want your truck in and out as fast as possible. Keep bringing it back if the problem is not fixed, preferably while its doing it. Take the service manager for a ride and show him if possible.*
> 
> Good luck!


HOW TRUE!! Not to mention OE warranty work doesn't pay nearly as much as aftermarket warranty or customer pay. And definitely have the service manager ride with you


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Do the delete and keep your dpf and reinstall the dpf if you ever have to take your truck to the dealer. Delete is 100% worth the money you save in fuel and your motor will last longer without all the restrictions from the emission equipment.


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

Do the Delete, very easy to swap tune back to stock and put the filter on if you have a big problem that needs to be addressed with warranty. Ford knows that everyone is doing this, that is why they try to get service techs to do "software upgrades" which i decline everytime. Alot too depends on your relationship with your dealership. That is key.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

Ultra Duty;1393665 said:


> Do the Delete, very easy to swap tune back to stock and put the filter on if you have a big problem that needs to be addressed with warranty. Ford knows that everyone is doing this, that is why they try to get service techs to do "software upgrades" which i decline everytime. Alot too depends on your relationship with your dealership. That is key.


I have a friend that works at a ford dealership, he claims that once they plug in their computer in it sends the code to the data base and your warranty is done. 
I probed him about getting around this and he says it's not possible- even if you remove the program as it's stored somehow.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

My truck was just at the dealership to get a new egr and no problems


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

There is some truth too that, more so with GM and Dodge. Ford can only see the computer has been flashed, and that would be the same as if you disconnected the battery's. Which is all you need to say.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I have 2 '08's with the 6.4l. One is a f250 and one f350. They were both in the shop last week after driving back to our shop in limp mode. Oddly enough, It happened to be on the same day. My truck, the 350, showed ext temp of 32'c on the dash display when it was -15'c outside at the time. I was actually calling the dealership to see what was up with that when It lost all power and had to limp home. I thought there might have been a temperature sensor to blame for the problem but the dealership disagreed. Both trucks were fixed within an hour. The f350 was an exhaust sensor and the 250 was something in the egr. I was pleased at the turn around time, but left with the feeling of reliability issues. The 250 has 140,000 km with no issues before that, the 350 has 59,000 km. The 250 gets better fuel economy than any of the half tons in our fleet @ 17 mpg, but the 350 can rarely do better than 14. The 250 is a super cab with a slip tank that's usually full and the 350 has nothing extra for weight. I should probably check the gearing before calling my truck a lemon. I'm thinking the delete would be nice for better fuel economy, but I wouldn't want to compromise the warranty. As soon as the 250 is up @ 160k, then it's straight to get chopped.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Everyone for your thoughts. Just added coolant to it today. the tank was bone dry. And of course what do it do, SMOKES. The coolant tank looks really dark in spots(like where the fluid level was ) not sure what that is from. Not sure what I am doing yet. I am gonna try a different dealership first cause I don't have the cash right now to do the deletes but once I do it may be coming off


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

get someone to hollow out your dpf and run a straight piece of 3" through it and get a dpf delete friendly tuner for it, then if you ever have to take it back to the dealer return it to stock and drive it right in!


----------

